
A new ELF OpenGo bot and analysis of historical Go games - pesenti
https://ai.facebook.com/blog/open-sourcing-new-elf-opengo-bot-and-go-research/
======
moneil971
“The data set spans 1700 to 2018”, amazing that’s even available anywhere.

